# NSW Stream 2 invitation August 2016



## Vags (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I submitted EOI on 29th of June, 2016 with 75 points for Call or Contact center Manager. I selected NSW as interested state under stream 2. 

Has anyone got invited post July? They have mentioned on their website that they would start inviting from late July. Just curious to know if they have already started calling.

Anybody knows when is the first round of invitation post the new list in July 2016?

Thank You in advance.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

hi 
it seems that nsw has just not opened up for 190 as only 38 invites were given till date . hope that after today round of 189 they start inviting. 
regards:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sobtisonam (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,

I too have submitted my EOI under NSW Stream 2. Human Resource Adviser 223111.

I have 70+5, with superior English.

From a different thread on NSW State Nominations it seems that no one has received invitation for stream 2.


----------



## Vags (Jul 1, 2014)

Which in my opinion is a good thing !. We need to be worried when other start receiving and we don't ;-)

Regards,
Vagesh K


----------



## kkvijay (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Expats

Got an invite from Vic(190), want to wait for NSW invite.


----------



## pr2b (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just looking for some information about NSW 190 invites. I know this information is not published officially, but is there any idea of when was the last time someone was invited by NSW for 2613 Application and Software Engineer category with 60+5 points?

Whats the criteria for NSW invitations for this category?


----------



## apankajsharma82 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Expats,

Did anyone got NSW invitation under Stream 2?
I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago under stream with 65+5 points.
Any timeline to get invited? Thanks


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI under NSW stream 2 with 60+5 points. 

I think they haven't started inviting under stream 2 so far. 

If any one gets their invite under stream 2 please update.

Thanks


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI under NSW stream 2 with 60+5 points.
> 
> ...


I have applied EOI on 4th November for nsw and waiting but suddenly I have a doubt if its ok to choose nsw so I seek you seniors confirmation, please see my time line and tell:
ANZSCO 212415 technical writer 
Total points is 70 points (including 5 SS ) 
EOI lodged : Nov 4th. 

Please guide me for stream 2.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi, did anyone get the 190 invite through NSW Stream 2 last week?


----------



## vasanthkurup (May 12, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi, did anyone get the 190 invite through NSW Stream 2 last week?


Hi Rainbow

There was no invite for 190 on last week except for 189. And I don't think there has been any invite for stream 2 for this Australian financial year. From last year's trend, it seems the stream 2 invite starts by november - december. Even I am waiting for the same. I think the invite depends on the demand of particular job followed by the points. Hoping for the best and all the best for your invite. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Did anybody get an invitation from NSW stream 2? 

I need to know how stream 2 invitations come, timelines.

I have a PhD, with 3 years of work exp...am only eligible for NSW process for subclass 190 stream 2.

Was wondering how all of you experienced this process.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

After PTE-A tour scores automatically get sent to DIBP, mine did as well, nothing to worry about.


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

Is there any news about this Stream or is there anyone heard someone has been invited under this Stream?

HKZ603


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Friends, is it possible to create more than one EOI for me: one I already have for stream 2 nsw 190 visa that I await invite for...The next eoi I was looking to create to apply for sa 489 visa as I have 70 points. Please confirm.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Friends, is it possible to create more than one EOI for me: one I already have for stream 2 nsw 190 visa that I await invite for...The next eoi I was looking to create to apply for sa 489 visa as I have 70 points. Please confirm.


Please confirm if one can apply for 489 visa only if the occupation is listed in the SOL?


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Rainbow,

CSOL listed occupation can apply for SA 489 if you meet relevant criteria.

You can have two EOIs with two different EOI numbers. I have two, one for NSW (seems hopeless now), another for SA. The benefit is that if you get an invitation, then that EOI will be locked for 60 days. Thus, if you put NSW and SA together, then when SA is invited, NSW can't invite you simultaneously.

Any news for NSW? Everywhere is quite now, worries me badly.

Regards
HKZ603


----------



## hkz603 (Dec 1, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Please confirm if one can apply for 489 visa only if the occupation is listed in the SOL?


More clear explanation for two EOIs (sorry that my previous one is messy): 
1. Two EOIs for 190, 489 respectively is ok
2. Two EOIs, two opportunities 
3. No matter which EOI gets invitation first, another one is still going on as usual (unlocked)

Regards
HKZ603


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

hkz603 said:


> More clear explanation for two EOIs (sorry that my previous one is messy):
> 1. Two EOIs for 190, 489 respectively is ok
> 2. Two EOIs, two opportunities
> 3. No matter which EOI gets invitation first, another one is still going on as usual (unlocked)
> ...



Many many thanks hkz603. You just helped me think positive now and feel much better about this whole system.


----------



## Veckeypet (Dec 13, 2016)

kkvijay said:


> Hello Expats
> 
> Got an invite from Vic(190), want to wait for NSW invite.


Hi there, could you please tell me how did you apply to both NSW and VIC, what is the process to send EoI to both individually? Thnx


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Veckeypet said:


> Hi there, could you please tell me how did you apply to both NSW and VIC, what is the process to send EoI to both individually? Thnx


Hi there, you need to raise them seperately only and note down carefully the 2 eoi numbers and pwds.


----------



## Ferri (Feb 22, 2017)

sobtisonam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too have submitted my EOI under NSW Stream 2. Human Resource Adviser 223111.
> 
> ...


Did you receive an invite with 75 points to NSW Stream 2 with HR Adviser?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017 

My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there. 

When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?

Should I fill under NSW Stream 2? What do you think my chances would be?

Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------

